# Bee Hive



## Woodsman (Feb 3, 2016)

I started bee keeping a couple years ago and beeing a wood worker, couldn't stand to buy a hive. This was the first one that I built a couple years ago. I'm up to 4 hives now, and plane to increase that by at least double this year. All my hives have been collected from a house or other structure thereby saving them from the exterminator. It's a lot of work that way, but rewarding.



 
I know, I suck at taking pictures........

If you guys want, I'll try and do an instructional sort of post sometime. Incidentally, this project was the only time in my career that I have ever needed stitches. I'll try and get to explaining that one as well sometime.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2016)

It would be very cool if you could do a tutorial on it, I know several people are interested in bee keeping. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll try and find the time to do that in the next week or two Tony.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 3, 2016)

Please do post a tutorial. I have wanted to get bees for years and a friend of mine that got his last year has offered to help me get started so I am looking to build two hives this winter. My biggest challenge is finding a decent place to put the hive where they will be undisturbed.

Is the hive you posted a traditional or Langstroth style dressed up a bit? My friend has a Langstroth and a Warre hive. He said he actually prefers the Warre.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 3, 2016)

It's a traditional Langstroth. I like the 8 frame hives as they are lighter when full, and none of us are getting any younger. In the spring I rehomed a hive and put it next to my shop to keep it further away from my other hives until it got established good and so that I could easily keep an eye on them. Well I didn't get around to moving it until about November. It was so heavy that I had to call a friend to help me move it and it was only 2 boxes. I built a stand for the hives to sit on in the back of the property when I started keeping them and plan to get it there closer to spring.

 
Haven't build the nice tops for these yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd love to see how it's made too!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Good posting Wesley.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 3, 2016)

I love honey but bees of any kind cause me major problems when stung. How do you guys keep from getting stung working with them? I built a few bird box's for my Dad never built a bee box not sure that would bee in my best interest. LOL.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 4, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I love honey but bees of any kind cause me major problems when stung. How do you guys keep from getting stung working with them? I built a few bird box's for my Dad never built a bee box not sure that would bee in my best interest. LOL.



And so begins the lifelong quest to learn about the birds and the bees . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

